# MPD5 - DNS-suffix ...



## xolod-ru (Aug 5, 2009)

All the good days! 

Mpd5 server is configured, it works all fine ... 
Now, the question as well as add a "DNS-suffix of this connection? 
Here for example the result of the command ipconfig / all from the subscriber: 


```
xxxxxxxx.net - PPP adapter: 

         DNS-suffix of this connection. . : 
         Description. . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP / SLIP) Interface 
         Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00 
         Dhcp enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No 
         IP-address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.170.1 
         Subnet Mask. . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255 
         Default Gateway. . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.170.1 
         DNS-servers. . . . . . . . . . . : Xx.xx.xx.xx 
                                             xx.xx.xx.xx 

C: \ Documents and Settings \ admin>
```
Look at the line "DNS-suffix of this connection..:" Behold here how to write the values (domain name) 
in man on MPD5 and nothing nenashel.


----------



## _martin (Oct 14, 2011)

Hm, that is one good question. I do have the same problem I'm trying to solve nowadays -- it seems it's not possible. I went up and down trough mpd5 documentation and found nothing relevant to this issue. There is a way to get the DNS servers trough: 


```
set ipcp enable req-pri-dns
        set ipcp enable req-sec-dns
```

(as you have) which you can then pass to custom script. 

I looked at mpd5/src/ipcp.h and it seems there's nothing implemented to source this information from server. I'm trying to google around, but so far no luck :/


----------

